# Amazing new male!



## SecretStich (Jan 11, 2012)

This is sparky...my new male betta fish. The tank he is in now IS NOT HIS TANK. This in fact is his "temporary" tank while I set up a HUGE AMAZINGLY AWESOME one.
:3
what do you think?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

He's a real beauty! I love his colors.


----------



## AlmightyNelly (Mar 9, 2012)

sweet fish


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow very pretty!


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

what a cute little super delta. He's a keeper.


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Gorgeous! I was actually thinking of naming my betta Sparky.


----------



## PandaBetta (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow I love him!!! How do get him to flare and take a good picture. I got mine last night a dragon delta... But not luck pics came up crapy


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome Gas! Like I say about all the babies I love "Pack em up n send em over!" lol Beautiful guy there. Is he AB or Petstore? Lui


----------



## Flexxoo (Mar 11, 2012)

beautiful colors


----------



## ChibiShishou (Dec 9, 2011)

He is a beauty! Share where you got him ! His yellow tones are gorgeous! Definitely post a picture of him in his awesome tank!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh wow. I am going to be seriously jealous if you got him from a pet store and not online. xD


----------



## ChibiShishou (Dec 9, 2011)

If its a pet store TELLL!


----------



## makoisland (Mar 2, 2012)

LOVE him, givehimtome. XD


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

He's really beautiful!!!! But he looks bloated... Is he sick?


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Ahh, I love it when bettas come in complimentary colors, and mustard gases are just awesome.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I think i wanna stealy!!


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful! He looks like he loves to pose!


----------



## mcturtle (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm so jealous. He's gorgeous!


----------



## SecretStich (Jan 11, 2012)

I bought him from a breeder...aka one of my friends


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

That is a beautiful mustard gas! WHERE did you find such an amazing guy?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

wow. (jaw drops) I love him!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Stunning!!!


----------

